# Eagle recovering from gunshot wound heading to new home



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

WELLINGTON, FL -- A bald eagle found dying from a gunshot wound in a Florida sugar cane field earlier this year is heading to a new home. 









More...


----------

